# Update on little ones



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_Also had to share this 
_


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

how beautiful! The parents are gorgeous too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you  Only cookie is the parent on last pic 
They are sister and brother


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are growing so quick ! Such little cuties


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know they wont be babies for long


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They sure have grown and look great. The one in the 3rd pix looks like it might be getting in pearl pins on the shoulder.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea one of them is a pearl 



Edit

The lutino will be a cinnamon lutino, is that correct ?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*The lutino will be a cinnamon lutino, is that correct ?*
---------------------------------

I can't tell yet. If cinnamon lutino the barring on the tail will be yellow on a beige background. The wing covets and first few wing flights will have a very pale beige wash.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, what adorable little ones!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are so pretty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are SO cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww they are so gorgeous Lindsey Lucky and Cookie make beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pictures! I'm glad to see they're doing so well. What little cuties.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

The feeding pictures are so adorable, the parents seem to be watching you to make sure you are getting pictures of them feeding, haha.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww i love pictures of parents feeding the babies so cute !


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!....great shots  may I save a copy of the 1st one?


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

They're looking so good! Sweet gorgeous babies


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow!!! What do the parents feed the babies with??? (Sorry, don't mean to be stupid but do you buy a special baby formula and the parents will know to use that to feed the babies? Or do they chew up their own food until it's all soft, then feed it to the babies?)

The sister/brother pic needs to be edited with the "red eye removal" function!


----------



## lokilinda (Oct 26, 2011)

What an extraordinary series of photos! To see both parents simultaneously feeding the babies is truly amazing. I had no idea they were so doting. 

The babies are pretty funny looking but I guess that is what makes them so irresistably cute. Are they as varied in size as the pictures seem to show? 

What a great educational tool this tiel forum is. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Great pictures! Mom and dad are doing great!  Absolutely adorable sweethearts. 

As far as the red eye function goes.. the babies eyes are showing up red because they ARE red.  Depending on mutation, birds can have red eyes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

srtiels said:


> WOW!....great shots  may I save a copy of the 1st one?


Yes you can


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The parents are on seed and mixed veg daily, millet and they try and eat what is on plate lol

I have all girls 2 lutinos and 2 pearls 
Its weird as i asked lucky to make sure they were all girls when they was eggs


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh i love the pics of them being fed!! So sweet!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------

